# Button braid ?



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Would I look silly if I put them on Aidan for English Pleasure, Eq and 1 OF class? My friend does the ones where you braid, flip them under and band...I just don't think it looks sharp enough LOL. Are button braids only OK in dressage?


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

I think that if you can do them nicely without them looking like golf balls on their neck they look fine for any event. I used to do them for most shows I went to. Gymkhanas sometimes have a presentation class and I did it for that and got decent results. I can't braid very well though so never got anything special.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Personally, I would do yarn hunter braids. They will stay in better all day and look better with the "hunter" type turnout. You don't have to do 40-60 though lol. I find that I can usually get away with about 20-25 with a very well pulled mane.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

These anebel??

They look better then the banding thing I have seen. I am just a braidaphobic......but I will just have to do them since I can't find anyone to pay


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Practice makes perfect!
You can fly me down to braid for you 

(My computer is hating on YouTube right now..)
These are what I would put in for a hunter turnout class:








and for a jumper or dressage turnout class:


----------

